# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Embalses - General >  Pregunta especifica de historia. Por favor, necesito vuestra ayuda tecnica.

## lunfareo

Hola,

Estoy escribiendo un documental acerca de la historia de las presas y embalses españoles y quisiera saber como eran los sistemas comunicación (en los años 60 y 70) de los niveles de agua de los embalses.
Se transmitian via telegrafo?? se transmitian via radio?? via telefonica??La lectura era "manual" y la realizaba un operario permanente?? Habia un seguimiento estricto como lo hay hoy en dia o los seguimientos eran mas distanciados??
Todo embalse y toda presa tiene personal permanente??
Alguien conoce anecdotas sobre trabjadores de presas??

Por favor necesitaria esta informacion ya que no pude encontrar nada de esto por mi cuenta.
Les agradezco su dedicacion y tiempo.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Surogo que alguien del foro puede ayudarte a contestar todas esas preguntas. Solo necesitas un poco de paciencia para que todos ellos puedan ayudarte.

Saludos y bienvenido al foro :Wink: .

----------


## Luján

Bienvenido, Lunfareo.

A algunas de tus preguntas puedo contestarte, pero sin citar fuentes fidedignas, lo siento.

Me da la impresión de que en los 70 de algunos embalses no existía monitorización a tiempo real, tan sólo se enviaría un parte semanal. Esto es suposición, nada más.

Lo que sí te puedo asegurar, porque ya lo han dicho por aquí en el foro, es que hay varias presas que no tienen personal de vigilancia y control in situ, sino que está todo monitorizado a distancia. Es más, pueden realizarse las labores de apertura de desagües o compuertas de forma remota.

En otras presas sí que existe un retén de vigilancia, quizás las 24 horas.

Otras, normalmente de escasa importancia (en volumen embalsado y tamaño de presa), no tienen control aparente, pero no dudo de que al menos sean revisadas con cierta frecuencia.

Esto es lo que deduzco de mis visitas a diversos embalses y los conocimientos adquiridos al leer mensajes en este foro y al leer otras publicaciones.

----------


## Antonio Callejas

> Hola,
> 
> Estoy escribiendo un documental acerca de la historia de las presas y embalses españoles y quisiera saber como eran los sistemas comunicación (en los años 60 y 70) de los niveles de agua de los embalses.
> Se transmitian via telegrafo?? se transmitian via radio?? via telefonica??La lectura era "manual" y la realizaba un operario permanente?? Habia un seguimiento estricto como lo hay hoy en dia o los seguimientos eran mas distanciados??
> Todo embalse y toda presa tiene personal permanente??
> Alguien conoce anecdotas sobre trabjadores de presas??
> 
> Por favor necesitaria esta informacion ya que no pude encontrar nada de esto por mi cuenta.
> Les agradezco su dedicacion y tiempo.


Hola a todos. Hola Lunfareo.
Evidentemente en aquellas épocas (décadas de los 60-70) los sistemas de comunicaciones eran los que eran. 
Lo que hoy es norma general en el control de la explotación y seguridad de las instalaciones de presas y embalses (S.A.I.H., monitorización, comunicaciones vía satélite, internet, intranet,fibra óptica, etc) en aquellos momentos primaba la precariedad de medios.
Indudablemente era el téléfono el instrumento más ágil para comunicar y estar comunicado entre el persona de vigilancia de las presas y los órganismos a los que pertenecían (principalmente las confederaciones y sus técnicos).
Dado que la mayor parte de los embalses están ubicados en lugares un tanto inaccesibles (en aquellos momentos mucho más) el teléfono constituía la herramienta más eficaz para trasladar las tomas de mediciones, no sólo de volúmen sino también de las múltiples operaciones de control rutinario a las que se someten este tipo de instalaciones, así como recibir las instrucciones y/o órdenes de los técnicos.
Antes más que ahora, pero aún así también es norma general en la actualidad(al menos en mi zona) que en las presas habite de manera permanente personal. De hecho, lo primero que se ejecutaba en el momento del inicio de la construcción de un embalse era el poblado de la administración, donde se distinguen las casas del personal de explotación y guardería y las casas de los ingenieros y/o de la administración.

Los datos, antes y ahora son recogidos con el mismo celo por el personal, la vigilancia de los aparatajes y sistemas de control son periódicos y establecidos en las normas de explotación de cada instalación, la seguridad de estos recintos se lleva a unos niveles que roza el mimo por parte de los técnicos y personal a su cargo. Los que visitamos las presas a menudo lo podemos comprobar por nuestros propios ojos.

Ahora quizá todo sea mucho más cómodo e inmediato, todo más accesible (incluso para el público en general, entre los que nos incluímos) tenemos el SAIH a tiempo real, conocemos los volúmenes a tiempo real gracias a la administración y mil datos más. 

Y quizá no como anécdota, sino como un comentario que los mayores nos hacen, en situaciones comprometidas ante avenidas o deshielos en aquellas épocas los ingenieros tenían la obligación de acudir a las presas para dirigir las operaciones, para eso diponían de sus viviendas, donde quedaban hospedados el tiempo necesario para atender la incidencia.

Espero haberte sido de ayuda. 

Un saludo
Antonio

----------


## F. Lázaro

Hola lunfareo  :Smile: 

Bueno, creo que  no hay mucho más que añadir a lo dicho por Antonio, te lo ha detallado muy bien  :Wink:  Yo soy posterior a esa época, no viví la metodología que seguían allá por aquellos años.

Si quisiera añadir que, yo de siempre he conocido las emisoras junto a los teléfonos como medio para transmitir los datos (de hecho, se sigue utilizando las emisoras), lo que no se a ciencia cierta si por esas fechas (años 60-70) ya se dispondrían de las emisoras o no... :Confused: 

Todavía andan rodando por ahí los walkies que parecen ladrillos, los famosos ICOMs que tan buen servicio dieron  :Big Grin: , aunque con los móviles supongo que los walkies no tardarán mucho en ir desapareciendo quedando como mucho las emisoras...

La lectura de todos los datos evidentemente por aquellas fechas se realizaba de forma manual y los tomarían todo el personal, no creo que hubiera alguien dedicado permanentemente a la lectura y toma de datos. De hecho, hoy en día, gran parte de los datos se siguen tomando de forma manual, todos los días, a las 8 de la mañana, datos meteorológicos, cotas, etc.

En cuanto al tema del seguimiento, pues claro que también era estricto, con lo que había por aquella época. No se disponían de los medios y los adelantos que hay hoy en día, pero por supuesto que tenían sus sistemas de auscultación correspondientes.




> Todo embalse y toda presa tiene personal permanente??


Esto depende, hay algunas que sí, otras que no...

Haber, hay presas que sí, tienen su personal asignado a ella y siempre están en ella. Normalmente, ese personal suele estar los días de diario y de mañana, pero si las circunstancias exigen que haya personal las 24 horas del día pues se ponen a turnos, o se ponen como horas de emergencia,... todo esto ya dependerá de cada situación.

Y hay otras presas en las que no hay personal fijo en ellas, sino que, llevan una sección de presas. Tienen su base o destino en algún lugar, y desde allí, desplazarse a las presas que requieran su presencia por el motivo que sea... (no sé mi me entiendes lo que quiero decir  :Confused: )

Con respecto a lo de las anécdotas, bueno, algunas conozco, pero no creo que sea lo mejor comentarlas  :Embarrassment: 

Un saludo y espero que te sirva  :Smile:

----------


## REEGE

Poco mas que añadir a lo que te cuentan mis compañeros... Aunque una cosa si tengo que decirte... Actualmente las presas españolas están algo dejadas de la mano de dios!!! Y ciertamente se precisa personal en muchas de ellas, tambien es verdad que en muchas de ellas, el personal al creerse dioses con ésto de ser fijos, poco hace por las instalaciones y el interior de éstas... Muy mal hecho ya que a día de hoy y conforme está el país, ser fijo es un privilegio y más de uno deberia de darse cuenta de la suerte que tiene y valorar y rendir más en su trabajo... Menos mal, que no todo el mundo que es fijo, piensa de ésta manera y cumple con sus obligaciones!!! Pero por unos pocos a todos se les califica de igual manera.
Pero una verdad si es que se necesita personal para nuestras presas y mayor inversión en ellas!!!

----------


## Luján

> Poco mas que añadir a lo que te cuentan mis compañeros... Aunque una cosa si tengo que decirte... Actualmente las presas españolas están algo dejadas de la mano de dios!!! Y ciertamente se precisa personal en muchas de ellas, tambien es verdad que en muchas de ellas, el personal al creerse dioses con ésto de ser fijos, poco hace por las instalaciones y el interior de éstas... Muy mal hecho ya que a día de hoy y conforme está el país, ser fijo es un privilegio y más de uno deberia de darse cuenta de la suerte que tiene y valorar y rendir más en su trabajo... Menos mal, que no todo el mundo que es fijo, piensa de ésta manera y cumple con sus obligaciones!!! Pero por unos pocos a todos se les califica de igual manera.
> Pero una verdad si es que se necesita personal para nuestras presas y mayor inversión en ellas!!!


Damos fe de que lo dices con conocimiento de causa.

Totalmente de acuerdo contigo, en todo.

----------

